# Attention Virginia Drivers



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I just got in touch with Geico in Virginia to get one of the new hybrid insurance plans they are offering for rideshare drivers. After signing up for a policy and sending in the card to Uber, I received an email from Uber saying that they do not accept commercial policies on the Roanoke platform. It was also declined for the Richmond platform though I did not receive a separate email from them (I have 2 accounts). I am on the phone with Geico at them moment trying to straighten this out since I can't actually talk to a human at Uber. I just want to give everyone in the state a heads-up. I will update this thread if I get any more information.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Please do. I was concerned about this? Heard of problems of this on the left coast. I think the state of VA needs to end up getting involved in this possibly. I believe this is more about Uber not wanting to commercialize this platform? Rather then supposedly there "partners" trying to protect themselves properly?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

It all ended up working out. The guy who was reviewing my information was just clueless about the policy. It's a great deal so I'd recommend calling up geico. I saved like 400 a year on my 2 cars.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> It all ended up working out. The guy who was reviewing my information was just clueless about the policy. It's a great deal so I'd recommend calling up geico. I saved like 400 a year on my 2 cars.


Thanks. Got a quote and was actually cheaper then my regular policy with Allstate.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Excellent. If you've not swapped yet, put it a couple days out in case you run into the same problem I did


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Excellent. If you've not swapped yet, put it a couple days out in case you run into the same problem I did


How's Uber for you in Blacksburg? Lot of rides would imagine from and to Tech?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I live in Blacksburg. It's a very predictable pattern of need Which is nice. You've got to work Friday and Saturday nights to make good money though. The biggest issue is that when students are gone, there's no money. I luckily am from Richmond though so I can drive here like I'm doing this week


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> It all ended up working out. The guy who was reviewing my information was just clueless about the policy. It's a great deal so I'd recommend calling up geico. I saved like 400 a year on my 2 cars.


i was about to say, geico's ridesharing plan is not a full commercial policy,as you can tell by the price
its hybrid, made for Uber


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I assume that's why it's cheaper than my individual policy. It's covering me when uber is not so less responsibility lies on them.


----------

